# I need some advice



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

well not advice so much more like information.

I am currently on the waiting list for IVF and have had my inital consultation.  I basically didn't get anything from that appointment in ways of information about what was going to happen.  I basically got told to just wait until I get a call in about 12 months time.

What I want to know is do I just sit and wait it out or should we be trying other options between now and then?  Surely you don't just jump in head first to IVF.  I have never had any fertility treatment at all not even clomid.  There has to be other things to be tried while we wait.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Depends!

Why were you referred for ivf treatment?


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I have endometriosis.  My tubes have been checked and are clear.  I have never been pregnant and have been with my husband for 16 years.  All my blood tests come back normal.  So apart from the endo there doesn't seem to be anything esle wrong.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry just realised I hadn't replied

Clomid or iui might be an option but clomid is kinda pointless if your blood tests show normal ovulation yet iui could be worth a go , maybe this hasn't been offered to you as your local health board might not fund it on the nhs.
Hope your ok?


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Does that mean you don't need to wait so long for iui?


----------



## AEP (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi
I had to wait about 6 months for iui  and only then got it when I kept ringing to find out where I was on the list. We waited 15 months for ivf. We were told we were eligible for 3 attempts at iui, we had two and were then at top of waiting list for ivf. We are now back on  the waiting list for second ivf which I am told is 6 to 10 months. Next year whichever way you look at it. Make sure you ask  as many questions as you can or take notes its alot to take in. Plus question what you are told as my last follow up( which I water 2 months for the doc didn't know anything about me. Husband was furious!) We are now looking at private. This is just my experience, yours could be different depending on your circumstances, but the nurses are fantastic! Hope this helps! Good luck


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I was basically told go away and wait for a phone call /letter in approx 12 months time!  Nothing else at all!!


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

i waited 23 months 4 1st ivf go on waitin list 4 second go was told 6months so should be may - june they told me x


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey, is private an option for you? If it is you are likely to start much much quicker? We are going for the private option and have only been waiting 3 months but this could have been shorter but dh works away so have had to wait so timings tie in with our schedule. We are looking at around £6000 but some are less some are more. We have to have ICSI hence it being more expensive.

I am being pro active and have me and dh has got hiv, hep b and hep c and chlamydia done so we are ready to go. You have to have these things before tx starts. Also im having my hormones looked at through a blood test on day 2/3 of my period and then day 21 for progesterone. 
Have you thought about getting a clearblue fertility testing monitor to try natural in the mean time? Also if everything is normal have you had your dh tested? Its easy to just have em do a sperm sample through e GP and thats free lol
Not sure if ive confusednyou or helped!!!

Good luck
Sarah x


----------



## faith_2011 (May 16, 2011)

i was told at my first 1vf appointment what treatment we would be having based on all the tests we had to have done before hand eg sperm samples,checked to see if my tubes were open,blood tests etc
they should have given you an idea at first appointment or maybe they want to do more tests...i have to have a scan now and more blood tests this is after being on the waiting list for some time and we have our treatment plan next month so should find out a start date for treatment then

12 month wait is about right but dont be afraid to ask questions now, also if you find out what tests they will need done you could get them done in the meantime thru your gp to save time in the long run

hope times goes quick for you i know it feels like forever x


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I just find the NHS frustrating all round.

I have stage iv endometriosis.  I have had a laparoscopy where they checked my tubes which were clear.  All my blood tests have come back normal.  DH SA was sub optimal but no one seemed worried about that due to his age (39).  There is no reason that I shouldn't be able to conceive (if you ignore the endo that is).  I came off the pill in 2003.  I have been sick since before then but kept getting told I had IBS.  No one listened until finally in 2008 I had emergency surgery and was diagnosed with endo my latest lap was in February this year when they checked my tubes etc.  It has been a long hard battle over more than 8 years to get someone to take me seriously and I finally got put on the IVF list in December 2010 even thought I had been asking and aksing since early 2008.

To then go to my appt. where I had expectations of at least finding out what treatment we would likely have or to get advice of what to do to keep trying between now and then.  Basically they took blood for an AMH and did an internal u/s then said wait for the call when we reach the top of the list.  I feel like giving up half the time as no one seems to care and it is wearing me down.

I saw my endo specialist last week who put me on clomid for 6 months.  I went to my GP and they will do day21 bloods after each round which is reassuring.  Sorry to go on.  Apart from the bloods and SA I have no idea what else to do.

I have not been told of any tests that need to be done before treatment can start like someone said hiv,hepb etc.  I have considered going private but how on earth do you figure out the costs?


----------



## faith_2011 (May 16, 2011)

smcwales so sorry to hear how you have been messed around where are you having treatment? there are tests for hiv etc bloods but you have them done when they call you back

i am at ivf wales in  i was put on the list after endless tests through doc and a different tests at another hospital the waiting list is about 12 months i have an appointment next month for my treatment plan so should find out when treatment can start then.....

i know i takes alot of time and know how u feel you can ring up the hospital and ask how far down the list you are and if you should have any tests while you wait

think it was aug/sept i was put on the waiting list and i had an appointment last week after they called to talk me through everything and get some blood tests done and booked in for a scan and dh has to give another sperm sample next month 

hope this helps you could also ring round a couple of hospitals to see how much private would cost i have looked myself and it does get very confusing   with everything they add on 


wishing you all the best


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Smcwales- costbwise if ur having ivf with icsi it can be from £5000. Ours will be 6-7000 but the initial clinic we wanted to go to was £11000 but they r top of the league!!! Its a difficult one but nhs are a waste of time. If u can private go for it but get ya day 2-5 bloods, day21 bloods, rubella stafus, hiv, hep b, hep c and chlamydia done at gp. Most will do it and prob save u a few hundred

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

sarah do you have to be a certain weight if you pay privately? I know with the NHS your BMI must be 30 or less


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

No bmi weight restrictions on the nhs. I think the 5k for an average icsi cycle is resonable. I don't know if ivf wales are taking self funding patients. Might be worth looking at the price list on www.crmw.co.uk which gives very clear costs for consultation and treatment and you can also book to go to an open day


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Kara are you saying there is no bmi restrictions at IVF Wales for all treatments?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

The bmi restrictions are in place for nhs treatment as a bmi of over 30 is thought to reduce the chance of ivf success


----------

